# If U think U might want a TOC bike, start saving now...



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2014)

Once I get everything straightened out, I may be in purge mode. Disclaimer: this is not a sale ad. No animals were endangered during my thinking. Don't ask, I don't even know yet....


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 21, 2014)

Bri,

Your wallet gottin thinner?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2014)

...jest tired of no room for anything! I'd like 10 gone and parts.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 21, 2014)

*Hmmm*

Bri,

Maybe you just need a larger garage…..   On second thought….. bad idea.  That's like telling a hoarder they need a larger house.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2014)

bigger garage = moschitt


----------



## TammyN (Jan 24, 2014)

You should post photos to motivate us to start saving.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

TammyN said:


> You should post photos to motivate us to start saving.




the human mind works way better than any photo....


----------



## bike (Jan 24, 2014)

*I was told*

I was one of the "path people" no matter how much space I get it is eventually reduced to paths...they were right.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

then I'm a cyclepath!


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jan 24, 2014)

hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

TammyN said:


> You should post photos to motivate us to start saving.




once I dig stuff out, I'll photo and post an actual FS thread.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 24, 2014)

And a TOC bike could mean anything.  If it's a RACER ( a true Racer ) - maybe we'll start saving!!!

I'm looking DESPERATELY for one of these if you have one hiding!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

corbettclassics said:


> And a TOC bike could mean anything.  If it's a RACER ( a true Racer ) - maybe we'll start saving!!!
> 
> I'm looking DESPERATELY for one of these if you have one hiding!
> 
> View attachment 133775




Sorry, don't have one of those, and no racers.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 24, 2014)

*then i guess sending your wheel out today was a bad idea*

i could go cancel shipment?
would'nt want to add to your mess


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

mre straightbar said:


> i could go cancel shipment?
> would'nt want to add to your mess




28" wheels are never messy.....


----------

